# Lomando.com & Other Browser Horror Games



## forestyne (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm safe from spoopy monsters, the forums page has the sunrise theme ;-; gotta love GMT



Anyway, from what I know it's a game. Have any of you played it? The vibe I get from staring at YouTube thumbnails is Hotel 626 but more nightmare fuel. What's it actually like? It it worth me putting on my big boy pants and playing? For some reason Resident Evil 7 was nosweat but indie horror games are a giant no. Do you guys have experience with browser horror games? Maybe I'm just too wary of internet jumpscares lol.

If this is actually just a random ass site and I've got the entire thing misjudged, feel free to lock or move the thread.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 24, 2017)

Didn't it get taken down because someone supposedly had a heart attack while playing it?

I really love browser stuff, though. I like interactive horror in general. ARGs and things are so much fun and makes the horror so much more real.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 24, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Didn't it get taken down because someone supposedly had a heart attack while playing it?
> 
> I really love browser stuff, though. I like interactive horror in general. ARGs and things are so much fun and makes the horror so much more real.



Which one? It wouldn't surprise me, it _is_ nightmare fuelling.

I think Hotel 626 and Asylum 626 were up very briefly, you had to be 21 to play and mysteriously, there's no trace of them on the internet anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -

yikes it gives me chills to even try to google it T_T


----------



## Bowie (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Which one? It wouldn't surprise me, it _is_ nightmare fuelling.
> 
> I think Hotel 626 and Asylum 626 were up very briefly, you had to be 21 to play and mysteriously, there's no trace of them on the internet anymore.
> 
> ...



_Hotel_ was taken down likely due to legal threats. The information that players gave during the sign-up process was later used to contact players in the middle of the night and basically make the nightmare even more real (which I personally think is genius, but maybe that's just me).

Some other, more outrageous conspiracies claim that the game was hacked and all the players' information was taken and very serious threats were made to people. Either way, it was only meant to be available for a limited time only. The fact it disappeared into thin air only makes it more elusive, in my opinion.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 26, 2017)

I wish I had the balls to play stuff like this, like I love horror films and being scared but horror games stress me out and give me the worst nightmares. I couldn't even play Slender, so yeah I'm probably going to a.) never play it or b.) make my boyfriend play it and watch. ^u^


----------



## divitorobert (Feb 27, 2017)

I love it when Pear plays games that make him poop his pants


----------



## forestyne (Mar 5, 2017)

Bowie said:


> _Hotel_ was taken down likely due to legal threats. The information that players gave during the sign-up process was later used to contact players in the middle of the night and basically make the nightmare even more real (which I personally think is genius, but maybe that's just me).
> 
> Some other, more outrageous conspiracies claim that the game was hacked and all the players' information was taken and very serious threats were made to people. Either way, it was only meant to be available for a limited time only. The fact it disappeared into thin air only makes it more elusive, in my opinion.



Whoa, did that really happen? That's actually cool but still pretty twisted. There's still videos of people playing it, and I remember the first part of the game where you're just in the dark and you have to take a picture of the maid and she screams at you. Did anyone play this game back in 2011?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I wish I had the balls to play stuff like this, like I love horror films and being scared but horror games stress me out and give me the worst nightmares. I couldn't even play Slender, so yeah I'm probably going to a.) never play it or b.) make my boyfriend play it and watch. ^u^



SAME, I wasn't able to play Slender lmao. I just make my boyfriend play horror games and I watch. I played Resident Evil 7, which was a big achievement for me lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lomando.com is a Japanese horror game. It has nothing to do with the Hotel and Asylum games, but it is still up. I personally haven't played it, as I don't even have the guts to watch it in a YouTube video lmaolmao. Just another thing to cry myself to sleep over tonight.


Spoiler: actually really spooky kms it's as far as i'm going












- - - Post Merge - - -

alright yea i'm going on now but there's a game with loads of controversy around it on facebook called 'lollipop' or something. It uses your contacts and your geolocation to bring it up on google maps, brings up all of your photos and profile and then in the game it shows a man 'going to your house'. Facebook took it down because they thought it was a virus and really sending people to your address but once the developers explained it they left it up.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi! I might be really stupid or something, but can someone explain the difference between a "browser horror game" and a regular horror game?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 8, 2017)

Arize said:


> Hi! I might be really stupid or something, but can someone explain the difference between a "browser horror game" and a regular horror game?



It's fine! It's basically just a horror game 'website' with it's own URL and everything, which is played in the browser. Hope this helps!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Horror games are mainly just game programs or discs played on the PC or consoles, such as the Resident Evil series, Silent Hill, Amnesia: The Dark Descent and many more. 

Browser horror games are basically sites you sure as hell don't want to stumble on by mistake unless you're looking for one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh ya im glad doritos don't do crazy ad campaigns anymore T_T


----------

